# σπαργώ



## MAKIS (Oct 9, 2013)

Το σπαργώ τι ακριβώς σημαίνει; εκτός από τον Μπαμπινιώτη. Σπαργή υπάρχει;


----------



## bernardina (Oct 9, 2013)

Για την ώρα παντού βρίσκω σπαργάω (είμαι εξογκωμένος, ώριμος, σφριγώ), και σπάργω (σπαργανώνω, τυλίγω σε σπάργανα, φασκιώνω).

Όσο για τη σπαργή, βλέπω εδώ πως είναι κάτι που έχει να κάνει με όσμωση. :huh:


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Να καταθέσω το πλούσιο λήμμα του Παπυρολεξικού:

σπαργώ (I)
σπαργῶ, -άω, ΝΑ· (για στήθος γυναίκας) είμαι γεμάτος γάλα (α. «στ' ωραίο της στήθος, που σπαργά», Βιζυην.· β. «ὅσαις νεοτόκοις μαστὸς ἦν σπαργῶν ἔτι», Ευρ.)· || (νεοελλ.) είμαι όλο σφρίγος, γεμάτος ζωή· || (αρχ.) 1. (ιατρ.) (σχετικά με σωματικά υγρά) είμαι γεμάτος, σφίζω· 2. (για φυτό) είμαι γεμάτος χυμούς, ακμάζω· 3. (μτφ.) είμαι γεμάτος, φουσκώνω από επιθυμία ή πάθος («σπαργών δὲ... περιβάλλει τὸν ἐραστὴν καὶ φιλεῑ», Πλάτ.)· 4. (απόλ.) γίνομαι ακόλαστος ή αυθάδης, αναιδής («ἄκρατον ἔτι τὴν ὀλιγαρχίαν καὶ ἰσχυρὰν οἱ μετ' αὐτὸν ὁρῶντες σπαργῶσαν καὶ θυμουμένην», Πλούτ.).
[ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. Εκφραστικός σχηματισμός που, κατά μία άποψη, ανάγεται στην ΙΕ ρίζα *_sp(h)ereg-_ «τινάσσω, ρίχνω, πηδώ», από την οποία προέρχεται μια ευρύτατη όσο και συγκεχυμένη οικογένεια λ. (πρβλ. λατ. _spargo _«σπέρνω», αβεστ. _sparәga_- «γάντζος», λιθουαν. _spurgas _«φούντα», καθώς και _ασπάραγος_ «σπαράγγι», _ἀσφάραγος_ «λαιμός», _σφαραγοῦμαι_ «φουσκώνω», _σπαίρω_ «σπαρταρώ»].

Για το ουσιαστικό:

σπαργή
η, ΝΑ· (νεοελλ.) 1. διόγκωση τού κυτταροπλάσματος και κυρίως τών χυμοτοπίων ενός φυτικού κυττάρου, η οποία οφείλεται στη διείσδυση νερού στο εσωτερικό τους, όταν το κύτταρο βυθίζεται σε ένα υποτονικό διάλυμα, δηλαδή σε ένα διάλυμα με μικρότερη συγκέντρωση από αυτήν τού κυττάρου ή τού χυμοτοπίου· 2. (φρ.) «πίεση σπαργής»· (βιολ.) η πίεση που δημιουργείται στο εσωτερικό ενός φυτικού κυττάρου και οφείλεται στην υδροστατική πίεση τών περιεχομένων τού χυμοτοπίου πάνω στο άκαμπτο κυτταρικό τοίχωμα· || (αρχ.) (κατά τον Ησύχ.) «σπαργαί, ὀργαί, ὁρμαί».
[ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. Υποχωρητ. παρ. τού _σπαργῶ _«είμαι σφριγηλός, γεμάτος χυμούς»].


----------



## bernardina (Oct 9, 2013)

Άραγε γιατί ο Δορμπαράκης και ο Σταματάκος έχουν μόνο τον ασυναίρετο τύπο;


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2013)

Ο δικός μου Σταματάκος (της Νέας Ελληνικής) έχει, σύμφωνα με την πάγια λεξικογραφική πρακτική, «*σπαργώ (-άω)*».

Μήπως ο άλλος, της αρχαίας, τα έχει όλα στον ασυναίρετο τύπο;


----------



## bernardina (Oct 9, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ο δικός μου Σταματάκος (της Νέας Ελληνικής) έχει, σύμφωνα με την πάγια λεξικογραφική πρακτική, «*σπαργώ (-άω)*».
> 
> Μήπως ο άλλος, της αρχαίας, τα έχει όλα στον ασυναίρετο τύπο;


Με μια πρώτη ματιά, έτσι φαίνεται (δεν το είχα συνειδητοποιήσει).:huh:


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2013)

...
Και τα σχετικά από τον Δημητράκο, σχεδόν τα ίδια με του Παπυρολεξικού, αλλά έχει και κάτι παραπάνω και κάτι λιγότερο:












Πλούσιο σε οπούς αυτό το νήμα. Ρέουν άφθονοι, αναβλύζουν. Σε καλό μας τέτοια φούντωση, μεσημεριάτικα.


----------



## cougr (Oct 9, 2013)

Εξού λοιπόν και το *spargosis* 

1. Distention of the female breasts with milk. 2. Swelling or thickening of the skin. SYN: elephantiasis.


----------

